# Big YF 7/15



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

This story is from a buddy who owns a condo above me in OB.

Left early Fri am for the Petronius and arrived just after sunrise. After catching nothing but cudas he made the call to run SE. Found the rip West of the Double Nipple and put baits out...lots of boats from the BMGC are also fishing it.

5 minutes into the troll 2 rods go off...one with a TLD 20 and with TLD 50LRS. The 20 gets spooled and the line breaks. As they gain line on the 50 during the fight they see the line from the 20 all tangled up, and are removing it as they wind.

Only when they get close to the leader do they realize that the fish is hooked on the line from the 20 but because it tangled in the other so bad they are fighting it on the 50. Finally able to get a gaff in the fish after almost 2 hours and its a big yellowfin. Lucky to get this quality of a fish in that way.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine un!!! Gonna make many meals!!!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kevinwwings2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Gonna be hard to beat that story. Nicely done.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice indeed, thanks for the report, curious to find out if he was puling live bait or what specific lure ? We did troll the same area on the way back from Ensco and Horn, loaded up on bft and a bunch of rainbow runners, all the yft were too short, woud have been great to hook up a monster like this one..
I'll keep trying though !!!


----------



## ALfwlmth (Jun 5, 2009)

Great story!! Just curious, if he had been fishing the tourney, what do the rules say about that catch? Can be weighed or DQ'd?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn. What a fish.
Whyme


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

I have to confirm the specific bait, but it was some type of lure with a ballyhoo.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

nice , we had a similar tangle situation on a Big Bull dolphin but lost ours ..


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Bit he's hooked for life, epic fish!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Lucky and Amazing.


----------



## billfish (Feb 23, 2016)

if you have a fish spooling a 20lb reel, hook a bigger real to it and throw the 20 overboard , if anything breaks it would be the 20 lbs line so you can get back the 20


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Holy sushi


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

billfish said:


> if you have a fish spooling a 20lb reel, hook a bigger real to it and throw the 20 overboard , if anything breaks it would be the 20 lbs line so you can get back the 20


 not sure about you but I'd be a little afraid to throw $750 worth of gear overboard to possibly reel in a UFO.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome story!!! Great Catch


----------

